# First revolver



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

The time has come to purchase my first revolver. I have narrowed it down to two different Ruger models, The blued Redhawk in .44 mag or the Bisley in the .44 mag also. Its primary use will be for defense while camping (Either one will be more than enough to handle a black bear) which is making me lean toward the d/a Redhawk but I just want to hear pros ond cons on both guns from all you revolver folks. Thanks in advance!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

If you haven't shot a Bisley before, you may want to find one you can shoot. The Grip on the Bisley is, in my opinion, uncomfortable with larger calibers. Rent one, borrow one, shoot one. It'll be worth the price if you've never shot a Bisley before.

Zhur


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Hmmm, most prefer the Bisley grip with the larger/heavier loads. It allows a more comfortable roll than the traditional plow handle grips. 

Well no choice if it were me, it'd be a single action and most likely a Bisley. The cataloged ones a re bit if it's to be a packing gun but try and find one of the stainless Acusport models. the .45 and .357 cal ones are more readily found than the .44 and .41 models now.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Blkhawk73 said:


> Hmmm, most prefer the Bisley grip with the larger/heavier loads. It allows a more comfortable roll than the traditional plow handle grips.
> 
> Well no choice if it were me, it'd be a single action and most likely a Bisley. The cataloged ones a re bit if it's to be a packing gun but try and find one of the stainless Acusport models. the .45 and .357 cal ones are more readily found than the .44 and .41 models now.


I plan on open carry with a shoulder rig in the mountains only. There is a Cabelas 20 minutes from my house I can get either one fairly easy. I prefer blued revolvers no real reason just love the way the black finish sets off the wood grips :smt023


----------

